# 13.0 Tinyproxy



## Geezer (Apr 18, 2021)

Tinyproxy does not seem to work on 13.0. Used to work on every version before. Now just fails to start, errno 70.

Tried reinstalling, tried building from ports, tried it on another machine with 13.0. Nope.

So I am back to using squid, which is a bit of overkill.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 18, 2021)

On my pc "/usr/local/sbin/tinyproxy -d" does nothing.


----------



## Geezer (Apr 18, 2021)

No, `tinyproxy -d` does nothing, `tinyproxy -v`, merely for the version does nothing, except returning error 70.


----------

